# Anyone ever have Epiphone do warranty work



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I am curious as to if and what they truely cover, today I took in my PR-6E TR for the last little while I have been watching my strings rise from the fret board almost an 1/8 of an inch and as some of you may know that can really hurt when playing the upper fret, so out came the yard stick and checked the body below the bridge to see if the body had moved and sure enough there was a lot more buldging of the body behind the bridge and the front seemed to be sloping downwards so as to raise the back of the bridge.
So off to Yorkville Sound they are Epiphones distributor here in Canada and will have to wait and see if I am going to have this fixed and if they will cover this under warranty ( its suppose to carry a lifetime warranty ) and its the only PR that is solid wood that Epiphone has ever made, this is a working guitar and has done many recordings and what not and I'll tell you I haven't found a guitar that was an acoutic elelctric with that sound and would be more then heart broken to find that they either can't or won't fix her.This is a picture of my baby.








So if it wasn't a Epi or whatever I am curious as to if anybody has successsfully had warranty work done for the body to belly like that or did they end up blaming you and saying that you didn't do this or that, this and all of my girls are in a room with 40-55% RH so I know that is not the problem.Ship


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wish i could help ship- never dealt with epiphone, nor have i ever tried for a warranty repair for a guitar bellying up- 
but heres a bump, and a good luck for ya.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks Fraser*

40+ years of playing and its the very first guitar that this has ever happened to, some folks who are a little more knowledgable seem to think it may require a neck re-set for a guitar only 7 years old man thats not very reputable for an instrument.I guess I am just going to have to wait and see what happens and slug it out with them to make suire they fix it, as they can't replace it, they don't make them anymore.Ship


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

well ship- you mentioned you yardsticked it- and theres a bulge at the belly-
can you reach inside and feel if the bracing is loose anywhere?
at 7 years i would think its early for a neck reset- but thats just me
if you can get a mirror in and check the bridge plate as well- 
one would think that its a prety young guitar to have these issues, so perhaps its an internal structural problem-
lifetime warranty man- i would figure such a major issue would be corected-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Same problem with my yamaha,take a look at the bridge plate.If it has a crack running along the bridge pins the plate could have cracked,causing the bellying.When the ball ends aren't seated properly they could gouge out bigger holes in the plate and make the plate more flexible than it should be.I'm working on mine on another forum,so far it looks like the bridge will have to come off to bring down the belly.I can't say anything about epi's warranty but if you can get a hold of their customer service they should be able to tell you.They have a toll free number listed on their website and it's open 24/7.
EDIT: i found this on their site http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Support/WarrantyRegistration/Epiphone Warranty/
Looks like you got a good chance from what i read


----------

